# Which Gun/Caliber Should I Use On Bear?



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Turns out that my stepdad, brother and myself are headed to Wyoming again this year to go after spring black bear!

Last year I was the only one to tag out. I took my bear with my Tikka 270 WSM with a 140 Accubond and RL-22. I was thinking of using this same load, but I like to switch things up a bit..

What I have on hand besides the Tikka:

- CVA Optima .50 cal Muzzy (290 Barnes TMZ)
- Remington Sendero 7mm Rem (160 AB)
- X Bolt 25-06 (110 AB or 115 VLD)

Of the rifles I've listed, which would you go with and why? We will most likely be sitting on bait sites at about 100 yds give or take. There is a slight possibility of spot and stalk, but that is unlikely. I thought it'd be fun to hear some opinions. I'm leaning towards the muzzy route (WY lets you use normal scopes) because the muzz deer hunt has been a blast lately, but my other rifles are just as fun to take out!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm one for using a certain weapon just for kicks of it. For example, if I could ever get a Montana bison tag, I'd be using an 1803 Harper's Ferry rifle - the same that was designed for the Lewis & Clark expedition. It was 54 caliber, and the first step from the kentucky long, to a more carbine style rifle. I'd also like to some day take a deer or elk with a 1863 Springfield Rifled Musket, 58 caliber - the rifle designed for and used by the Union troops in the Civil War. And while marching down the military memory lane of rifles, another hunt NEEDs to include a 1903 Springfield bolt action in 30-06. Followed by a nice hunt with a M-1 Garrund in 30-06 as well. All open sights of course. 

Then we've got Goob out poking around somewhere (haven't heard from Goob in a while - is he OK?). I think that guy has shot Wyoming pronghorn with everything from a 300 down to a sling shot, shot guns and pistols included. 

It's really up to you what you want to do. Given the choices you present, I'd start the first day or two with the muzzy and if you can't get a close enough shot, then use one of the others. And forget the scope on the muzzy. They are ugly. Go traditional, or go with a cartridged rifle. At least in my view. But that is me. Do what works for you. And have a great time doing it!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Use the 270.... You know you love it most.....besides, RL-22 is the supreme rocket fuel of the powder world.-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the only one that I would shy away from (but not turn my back on completely) is the 25-06. I know the whole shot placement is key argument will be brought up followed by quality bullet construction, but I also think that you will want something with a little more thump.

Keep in mind that I have never shot a bear and I am basing my VAST knowledge on television shows that I watch. But my line of thinking is that using something with more oomph behind it will result in less time spent tracking a wounded animal.

Take my opinion with a grain of salt given I don't know Jack about bear hunting, but I personally would want the added assurance of more energy transfer to ensure a clean dispatch and save time following blood trails.

Now that I am done giving my ignorant advice. Congrats on the tags bro! Thats waaaay cool that the three of you tagged out. That has to be a way cool opportunity to spend time hunting with the family like this. Can you imagine the glory shot with the three of you holding your bears?! Man, I look forward to seeing that shot! (and I really hope I didn't jinx the whole hunt by saying that).


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am a self-proclaimed expert on the 25's and I agree with Bax. There are better guns for bear and you have at least three that you listed. That being said, I bet I could kill 100 bears with one shot each within 300 yards with my 25...... But who would eat all those bears?-----SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

So you're going to let a perfectly good reason to buy another rifle slip by?
.35 Remington... .338 Federal... .45/70... .35 Whelen


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> So you're going to let a perfectly good reason to buy another rifle slip by?
> .35 Remington... .338 Federal... .45/70... .35 Whelen


^^^ This 8)

SS- I will take a bear off your hands!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cooky said:


> So you're going to let a perfectly good reason to buy another rifle slip by?
> .35 Remington... .338 Federal... .45/70... .35 Whelen


Say yes to the Whelen! I would use the opportunity to buy a super light scout style 308 because I don't have one of those. ------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Cooky said:


> So you're going to let a perfectly good reason to buy another rifle slip by?
> .35 Remington... .338 Federal... .45/70... .35 Whelen


I wish I could pick up a new rifle! Unfortunately I've used that line a few times recently so I don't think it'll work haha. My wife and I are heading off to medical school in Philadelphia in July, so I probably will have to be set with the arsenal I have for the moment. That being said, I do like the idea of using a lever gun. My grandpa has a 30-30 I'm sure I could always borrow. I'd love a big bore lever some day though!

I appreciate the input so far!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Use the biggest gun that they make. One that, after one shot, you see stars for a week, walk sideways and have to look at people out of the corner of your eye. One that makes your shoulder blades touch and leaves the recoil pad logo permanently embossed into your shoulder. That's what I'd use. May I suggest a .577 T-Rex and go up from there.
I've only shot two bears with a rifle. A .338 Edge and a 300 Weatherby. Both times the bears took a whole step before dropping. You don't want that.
Seriously though, my son and I have shot a fair number of bears with bows and rifles. The biggest gun that you can handle well is your best bet. Hit him in the shoulders and bust him down on the spot. Tracking bears is not fun. All of the guns you listed and many of the others suggested are good for blackies. Just remember to place your shots. And for lord's sake, have fun and good luck!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I vote .270 wsm just for the slamdunk factor. Since I am not an experienced bear hunter the .270 wsm pretty much eliminates a large amount of error if a record bruin comes in and induces the adrenaline.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The lever 30-30! LOVE it! Best idea yet! I was eyeballing some at the pawn shop the other day. If I get back into big game hunting, that just might have to be my next rifle. 30-30 in a model 94! Just like in the classic Winchester Poster.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use a 50 caliber for bear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any of the three you listed will work. 

It's all about shot placement.

uh sorry, just somethin I heard on an outdoor forum.

.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Winchester model 71.

Is my vote!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

within 100 yards, why not use a 12 ga rifled choke/rifled slug gun? Really, if you're going to go big, might as well go with a (shameless plug) Brenneke book of BlackMagic


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Use the muzzy, or if you want an extra rush; use a bow.-O,-


----------

